
Tup - an insanely fast build system - glazskunrukitis
http://gittup.org/tup/index.html
======
mooism2
That page is full of meaningless marketing fluff.

 _In a typical build system, the dependency arrows go down. ... In tup, the
arrows go up. This is obviously true because it rhymes. ... This makes it very
fast._

You've changed your notation and this magically makes your program work
faster? Don't insult me.

~~~
mercurial
Come on. That's not "marketing stuff", that's humor.

The arrow changes because tup monitors source directories as opposed to
querying the timestamps of the files.

~~~
mooism2
Great! Why couldn't they say that up front instead of making it seem like
magical thinking?

It's not very good humour, because it made me feel like they thought I was an
idiot, instead of making me smile.

